# Fishing.....



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

I was in a life changing traffic accident last December. I have had some good things happen to me since the accident like my 15 year old daughter come and live with me. I walk with a limp and in daily pain in my leg and ankle. I am able to hold down a full time job. But with that being said, I have some surf poles ( not high dollar) but they have caught fish. I think I just need a cart to help me get my stuff out to where I am going to fish whether it be a pier or surf. I have done some fishing over my years but I want to get serious and get dedicated to a hoby. I would like to get some more tips and advice from the people of the forum.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

sorry to hear about that happening to you but glad to see you are still here! You chose a good hobby because there is no better one.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

*Fishing...*



Fish Sticks said:


> sorry to hear about that happening to you but glad to see you are still here! You chose a good hobby because there is no better one.


 
Thank you fish. I am usually out the pontoon boat at Ft. McRae on Sundays with the family and n-laws, so there is another chance for me to get a hook in the water. Just got to get my "A" game together to be 1/2 as successful as the rest of the guys /gals here.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

You want to go fishing tomorrow? Sheepshead inshore. Where you located? If you want to go I ll take you out if you want. Tomorrow depending on the weather I may hit up GROUPERKINGS honey hole again. PM me your thoughts. I'm off for awhile but will check back in.


----------

